# Locals On Ms Gulf Coast



## btownsend (Oct 28, 2005)

Does anyone know if Directv or Dish is planning to add the Mississippi Gulf Coast local stations? I live about 20 miles from Mobile and am also wondering if they are going to give us the SVA's when they roll out on the 11th of November. MY final question is if they are not how can I "move" my address to Atlanta, Ga where my inlaws live in order to get their locals and is it legal or will I go to jail if caught. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

It 's done all the time. Go ahead and "move". Atlanta is on the main conus beam so you should get all the channels. Remember the sat companies can't "knowingly" sell you the locals out of your area. Don't tell them the truth and they won't ask. Keep your billing address the true place you live. The service or physical address should be the made up one in Atlanta. Add an apartment number to the address just in case your inlaws wan't to go with Dish or Directv someday. 

Remember if you want to get anything service on your account , you will either use someone local or you will have to "move" back to your real address. Also if you get anything sent to you , like a replacement receiver, make sure you tell Dish to send it to your billing address. YOu would hate to have to go to your inlaws everytime you get a box from the sat company.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Dish has Jackson and Mobile, hmmmm, just which ones were you looking for.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

btownsend, in Moss Point, Mississippi, would be in the Biloxi/Gulfport market. Neither DirecTV nor Dish Network offer Biloxi at this time.

Regarding Atlanta on DirecTV, that would be an impossibiliity. Atlanta is on a spot-beam that does not reach southern Mississippi.

I am not too sure if DirecTV will be adding significantly-viewed Mobile stations in your area while not having Biloxi.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Actually the major networks for Atlanta are on conus.


----------



## btownsend (Oct 28, 2005)

I am looking for Biloxi/Gulfport locals but Mobile locals are also my locals seeing as they are only 20 miles from me


----------

